# [FreeNAS] FreeNAS isn't booting properly, bad sectors in a raid5.



## Evil_AnAnAs (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi,
I have a huge issue, I'm using a FreeNAS server with a software raid5 consisting of five 1tb disks and a usb-memory for the OS. 
The server has been running without problems for some month but sadly someone decided to pull the cable. During boot I get the following message:


```
GEOM_RAID5: Raid5: ad16(3) : Warning: removed while 3 is missing.
GEOM_RAID5: Raid5: ad16(3) : disk removed
GEOM_RAID5: Raid5: ad16(3) : first write at 0,00% (cause: valid disk count)
```


```
/dev/raid5/raid5pl : 1572870976 BAD I=451397636
/dev/raid5/raid5pl : Unexpected soft update inconsistency; run fsck manually.
```


After running fsck_ufs /dev/raid5:

```
Can't resolve /dev/raid5 to a character special device.
/dev/raid5 is not a disk device
Continue y/n

y ->
/dev/raid5 (no write)
Cannot read blk 128

Continue y/n

y ->
The following disk sectors could not be read: 128 "(+n1) to" 143
ioctl (GCINFO) : Unknown error : -3
fsck_ufs : /dev/raid5 : cant' read disk label
```

I have no ide of what to do, I'm stuck and I really can't loose 6 years of data!
My knowledge in freeBSD is really low so I would appreciate clear directions or links to guides for beginners.

Pleas help me.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 15, 2010)

Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------



## SirDice (Sep 15, 2010)

Try fsck'ing /dev/raid5/raid5pl.


----------



## mix_room (Sep 15, 2010)

Same as http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/17...9762-filserver-som-inte-startar-helt-korrekt/? 

I think it is only fair that you state what you have already tried, even if it is difficult for some people to read what you have already tried.


----------



## Evil_AnAnAs (Sep 15, 2010)

Haven't tried a lot of things because of my lack of knowledge. Tested these things though:

mount:

```
/dev/md0 on / (ufs, local)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local)
/dev/da0a on /cf (ufs, local, read only)
procfs on /proc (procfs, local)
```


```
fsck /dev/md0:
Could not determine filesystem type
```


```
fsck_ufs /dev/raid5/raid5p1:
Can't stat /dev/raid5/raid5p1 : No such file or directory
```


```
mount -t ufs /dev/raid5/raid5p1 /mnt :
No such file or directory
```


```
mount -t ufs /dev/raid5 /mnt:
Block device required
```


```
camcontrol rescan all:
Re-scan of bus 0 was successful
Re-scan of bus 1 was successful
```

That's what has been tested, some guy said this:
"You have to run fsck_ufs on /dev/raid5/Raid5p1 but first you have to umount the device or use fsck_ufs -pB /mnt/mount_point_name if device is mounted."

however I can't seem to manage to unmount the device.


----------

